# Libre 2 Sensor - Swimming



## craig1984 (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi All

My son has a libre 2 sensor and he has a swimming birthday party this weekend. I know you can get the sensor wet but for no longer than 30 minutes and not under 3 feet. 

Does anyone know of any waterproof solutions or suggestions on how he can enjoy the party without worrying about the sensor?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 13, 2022)

I’d just enjoy the party and do nothing special. His arm won’t be underwater permanently if he’s playing about at a party, because it isn’t underwater all the time when I’m swimming lengths breaststroke - I stand up for breaks etc.


----------



## Inka (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi @craig1984 I go swimming with my children and that consists of swimming, jumping, flumes, etc, so much like a party, I’d think. I was worried about my Libre initially but I’ve never had a problem. I do check it occasionally during our pool session (60 to 90mins) and gently press it to make sure it’s still sticking fine. I did buy some covers for it but have never used them as I’ve been fine without.

As long as your son (and the other children) are aware of his Libre, he should be ok. It’s more likely to be knocked off by an excitable guest than be unstuck by the water.


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 13, 2022)

If you wanted something extra over it, a large waterproof plaster might do the job to just cover it for swimming party if there’s slides/games you’re thinking it could get knocked on? Could be picked up at a supermarket / boots etc.


----------

